# Checking Conductors After a Fire



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I got a call today asking if I could check the wiring for a mobile home after a fire. She was just talking about the conductors from the service to where they used to attach to the mobile home.

She has an RV parked behind where the home burned and she wants temp power hooked up. POCO says get an electrician to check the wiring and have it inspected at the temp pole before they will energize.

She told me she had her son and someone else that are builders look at it and they said all they could see was the PVC had bubbled a little but the wires seemed undamaged.

Question is, if I were to meg the wires would I just check between the wires or do I need to check them against/between a ground somewhere?
Also, would I need to do the one minute test, ten minute, or just pass/fail? I've only had my megger for a short time and haven't got to use it in this way yet.

What about the PVC conduit, would it be ok if it is as she said, only blistered a little?
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i was told on one _'fire job'_ that if the conductors were subjected to a temp above their rating, they were trash LL

never though to drag the meg out.....

~CS~


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> i was told on one _'fire job'_ that if the conductors were subjected to a temp above their rating, they were trash LL
> 
> never though to drag the meg out.....
> 
> ~CS~


:thumbsup: 

I don't know the answer, but this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> i was told on one _'fire job'_ that if the conductors were subjected to a temp above their rating, they were trash
> .........


And what test would you perform to determine that?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And what test would you perform to determine that?


there are ways to tell how hot a fire was. you have to find objects near it, and know their melting points


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> And what test would you perform to determine that?


What would you do in my situation?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Fire jobs were good as long as the Kilz was dry, it's sticky for days:laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> What would you do in my situation?


Seriously I think I would replace the conductors in question.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Seriously I think I would replace the conductors in question.


I'm thinking the same.

Did the owner not have insurance?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> What would you do in my situation?


Assume the worst. Replace it all, at least within reason.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> I'm thinking the same.
> 
> Did the owner not have insurance?


I don't think so the way she talked. I didn't go look at it, just talked to her on the phone



480sparky said:


> Assume the worst. Replace it all, at least within reason.


Well, if this was inside a residence, I would probably replace it without thought. But since these conductors were/are outside and only going to a temp power hook-up I thought it might be worth megging them to help her out. POCO just wanted them checked before they would energize the temp pole to power the RV. I don't see much power being used in just an RV. The disconnect would be outside too.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I don't think so the way she talked. I didn't go look at it, just talked to her on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if this was inside a residence, I would probably replace it without thought. But since these conductors were/are outside and only going to a temp power hook-up I thought it might be worth megging them to help her out. POCO just wanted them checked before they would energize the temp pole to power the RV. I don't see much power being used in just an RV. The disconnect would be outside too.


 Power co. just looking for CYA thing, on a resi, they always have to have an electrcian ok a re-energize. 
No ins. is a bad thing with a fire involved $$$$$


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> .......... POCO just wanted them checked before they would energize the temp pole to power the RV. I don't see much power being used in just an RV. .........


Have you seen some of the RV's rolling off the assembly lines lately? That, and some people live full time in 'em, so their power usage is the same as a dwelling.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> I don't think so the way she talked. I didn't go look at it, just talked to her on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if this was inside a residence, I would probably replace it without thought. But since these conductors were/are outside and only going to a temp power hook-up I thought it might be worth megging them to help her out. POCO just wanted them checked before they would energize the temp pole to power the RV. I don't see much power being used in just an RV. The disconnect would be outside too.


Was the RV anywhere near the fire? (As in within 50-100 feet) Because if it was there is a strong possibility that the RV's internal wiring is damaged on the fire exposure side. 

I honestly think in this case the only way to be sure is to quote her an on-site inspection fee, crediting that towards any repairs.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Cost to meg vs. Cost to replace cable....what it the difference? What is your, and the owner's risk tolerance?


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

mxslick said:


> I honestly think in this case the only way to be sure is to quote her an on-site inspection fee, *Then charger to fix any problems*.


I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Was the RV anywhere near the fire? (As in within 50-100 feet) Because if it was there is a strong possibility that the RV's internal wiring is damaged on the fire exposure side.
> 
> I honestly think in this case the only way to be sure is to quote her an on-site inspection fee, crediting that towards any repairs.



I believe she said she just moved the RV in after the fire.

This may be a moot point anyway as she hasn't called me back. She was supposed to call and see when the inspector could come and call me back so I could pull a permit.
Probably didn't like my price and called the local "trunk slammer" boys.
If they price it any cheaper than I did, they will owe her money.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I don't think so the way she talked. I didn't go look at it, just talked to her on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if this was inside a residence, I would probably replace it without thought. But since these conductors were/are outside and only going to a temp power hook-up I thought it might be worth megging them to help her out. POCO just wanted them checked before they would energize the temp pole to power the RV. I don't see much power being used in just an RV. The disconnect would be outside too.


If it is just a buried feeder that doesn't enter the rv and has upstream ocp, then yeah, I'd would probably just meg them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Probably didn't like my price and called the local "trunk slammer" boys.
> If they price it any cheaper than I did, they will owe her money.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

SVT CAMR said:


> > Originally Posted by *mxslick*
> > _I honestly think in this case the only way to be sure is to quote her an on-site inspection fee, *Then charger to fix any problems*._
> 
> 
> I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


LOL you don't know the trick I use for those situations do you? Let me throw some _*example*_ numbers at you to explain how I do it: 

Inspection fee charge: $200.00

Bid for repair, actual calculated charge is $1,000.00

Bid for repair, quoted to client: $1,400.00 

Offer client $200 discount on inspection fee, so net charge to customer is $1,200.00

Think about it for a minute and you'll see that I still charged for both the inspection and repair. Yet the customer thinks I am a nice guy and gave them the inspection for free in the end. :thumbsup:

I may be dumb but I'm not stupid. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> I may be a drama queen but I'm not stupid. :laughing:


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Doggone,how you do that peter d!


----------

